# Application "1password" pour iPhone



## imac_001 (16 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai vu qu'il y avait le logiciel 1password pour iphone.

J'aurai voulu savoir si l'application est comme les trousseaux d'accès sur mac et que l'on sait bien enregistrer tout les mots de passe pour chaque site parce que l'appli est quand même à 7,99 sur itunes.

Merci de votre réponse hey hey


----------



## Gwen (16 Juin 2013)

C'est comme sur Mac? Mais pour que le trousseau débloque un site, il faut naviguer avec le Safari inclus dans 1password et non celui du système. Une petite contrainte, mais au final on s'y fait vite.


----------



## imac_001 (16 Juin 2013)

gwen a dit:


> C'est comme sur Mac? Mais pour que le trousseau débloque un site, il faut naviguer avec le Safari inclus dans 1password et non celui du système. Une petite contrainte, mais au final on s'y fait vite.



"Il faut naviguer avec le safari inclus dans 1password", c-à-d;.....


----------



## Gwen (16 Juin 2013)

Ce logiciel intègre un navigateur, comme Safari. Donc, il faut le lancer pour aller sur internet et pouvoir remplir automatiquement les MDP demandés par le site visité.


----------



## imac_001 (16 Juin 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Ce logiciel intègre un navigateur, comme Safari. Donc, il faut le lancer pour aller sur internet et pouvoir remplir automatiquement les MDP demandés par le site visité.



Ah ok ok ok hey hey  Gwen


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2013)

c'est un peu plus que un simple trousseau
 des  coffre forts à mot de passe y en a plein dont des gratuits ou opensource  pour tous les types d'appareils
1P est un cran au dessus , en particulier par sa capacité de fonctionner en couple avec sa version ordi

ceci etant dit les 2 versions  sont assez cheres 
(mais  bonnes )


----------

